# Moogerah Peaks National Park - Some finds!



## Staehilomyces (May 4, 2018)

So, I spent the last four days at Moogerah Peaks National Park on school camp. Here's some of the inverts I found!

_Allothereua maculata_, Australia's most common scutigeromorph centipede. This one was under a fallen piece of bark, and was surprisingly cooperative when it came to photography.




This _Hormurus sp._ (possibly _H. waigiensis_) was found at the very summit of Mt Greville, the tallest of the mountains in the area. I found several of these along the hike up the mountain, but this is by far the best photograph I got of one.



A very large _Nephila edulis_, also at the summit of Mt Greville, mere metres away from where the scorpion was found.



_Rhysida nuda_, a small but colorful centipede (these pics do it very limited justice). This one was under a rock just before the entrance to the Mt Greville trail. I found another by a creek at our campsite, but it got away.





A reasonably large huntsman, _Heteropoda jugulans_, found under the same rock as the _R. nuda_. 



Another huntsman, possibly _Neosparassus sp._ found under a log at our campsite.



A flighty but photogenic mantid, _Sphodropoda tristis_. This one was found back at the camp resort after our return from the camp-out in the bush.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## checkmate (May 4, 2018)

Great photos!


----------



## chanda (May 5, 2018)

Wow - what amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Staehilomyces (May 5, 2018)

Thanks guys! Glad you like them!


----------



## Arthroverts (May 6, 2018)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## RezonantVoid (Oct 28, 2018)

Awesome man! Great to see some Aussie inverts. Going on a trip near Armidale NSW tomorrow to document the population of a U.Manicatus colony ive been monitoring over a few years and hope I'll see as many things as you found!


----------

